# To the Streets! Reaper's Imperial City.



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yoyo people, my project this summer is a game board.

I’ve wanted to have my own board for some years but time, money and space have always been my enemy. Well in September I’ll be moving into a new house with Concrete Hero and several of our other friends. I will be having the big room, which has enough space to accommodate a game board, so. . . I’m going to make one.

It will be modular, split into 2*2 feet sections that have the buildings free floating to aid storage. I’ve planned it all out to have a grid like road system which will make it more customizable. 

In total, the board will have 14 buildings as well as various other features (E.G power planet, fuel dump, a square with a statue)

Anyway, enough yapping, onto some piccies:

My first three buildings:

1




































2































































3



























The fuel dump WIP


















The power generator WIP




















I’m really pleased with my progress so far, I’ve only been working on this for a week or so.

I’ve got one of the Pegasus hobbies buildings coming in the mail (the one with a big circle stained glass looking window, set 2 I think) which I’ll be using as a church. I’ve also got a big building built which will be a hospital/xenos lab. I’ll be buying the forge world dissection table come pay day.

Anyway, hope you’ve enjoyed what you’ve seen so far. Feel free to leave a comment, they are all greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Woahh great work. The paint job looks very crisp, not sure if the red checkered tiles fit in on the buildings, but either way this is an impressive piece. The Guard posters are a very nice touch. plus rep indeed.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

As always Reaper, your work is simply badass. The Scout is pretty cool as well, mind:wink: I look forward to seeing more of this, do you know how large this will be roughly? Plus rep mate!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

LJT_123 said:


> Woahh great work. The paint job looks very crisp, not sure if the red checkered tiles fit in on the buildings, but either way this is an impressive piece. The Guard posters are a very nice touch. plus rep indeed.





dark angel said:


> As always Reaper, your work is simply badass. The Scout is pretty cool as well, mind:wink: I look forward to seeing more of this, do you know how large this will be roughly? Plus rep mate!


Cheers guys 

The board will be 6*4 when its done


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I simply love the imperial propaganda! A fabulous job there matey! I'll definitely follow this to see how it turns out, also wanting to do a cityfight board. I'm planning on a dock/trainyard with highway and loading cranes. Anyway, you've done a really good job.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

piemaster said:


> I simply love the imperial propaganda! A fabulous job there matey! I'll definitely follow this to see how it turns out, also wanting to do a cityfight board. I'm planning on a dock/trainyard with highway and loading cranes. Anyway, you've done a really good job.


Cheers man, I like the sound of that board, some great possibilites there 

I've finished the fuel dump:





































And my finished sections so far:










Cheers

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm, when i posted this earlier it didn't work lol

So, I've been a busy bee today and finished yet another building:























































And all of them so far:











Hopefully my pegasus kit arrives this week so I can get cracking with the church 

That's all for today, please feel free to leave a comment lol

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow they look really cool. Just for future referance can I ask how you painted them 

Rep for youk:

Skar


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Skartooth said:


> Wow they look really cool. Just for future referance can I ask how you painted them
> 
> Rep for youk:
> 
> Skar


Cheers man.

The buildings themselves are sprayed army painter uniform grey and drybrushed astrinomican grey. The bases are adeptus battlegrey drybrushed codex grey. The weathered areas are done with vietnam earth MIG pigment.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some damn fine pieces there, reaper. I like the use of the CPU components. I have an old xbox and an old sky box put aside for the very same purpose.


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, this is amazing. Always nice to see scenery and the creativity of the artists. I love it how you used CPU parts and other misc props, they really fit in well to the whole theme you got going. Big compliments on the painting aswell they look very clean, yet dirty and thus realistic.

Hope to see more of your work in the Future, have some rep


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Love 'pray for deliverance'. How do you do about making those posters? Do you photoshop it up and then print them out straight? Really nice progress.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Lycadon said:


> Wow, this is amazing. Always nice to see scenery and the creativity of the artists. I love it how you used CPU parts and other misc props, they really fit in well to the whole theme you got going. Big compliments on the painting aswell they look very clean, yet dirty and thus realistic.
> 
> Hope to see more of your work in the Future, have some rep


Thank you for your kind words 



piemaster said:


> Love 'pray for deliverance'. How do you do about making those posters? Do you photoshop it up and then print them out straight? Really nice progress.


I collected propoganda posters from various places and then combined them onto one sheet. I printed it out on regular paper and simply used watered down pva to apply it. If anyone wants the sheet with the posters shoot me a PM with your email and I'll send them on


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Very slick. I love all the small attentions to detail with the propaganda posters and signs.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

that will be a very impressive board when it's done - love the posters, really great idea as it make the scenery feel "lived in". great painting too! 

only suggestion i have is that a few of the posters look too clean...maybe rough them up a bit - burn them / rip them, so they look as damaged as the city, or possibly just weather the paper with a wet tea-bag.

will be looking forward to seeing the rest of the board take shape! +rep


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Great work on that, I really like the attention to detail with the posters. The use of an old heat sink & fan is priceless as well!

The *one* thing that seems to jump out at me though is it is almost too clean. There is this desire to see the entire board given a watered down wash. Perhaps it is the camera, but it just looks a tad too clean and lacking the grime that I always think of when invisioning the ruins of an imperial city. You could use just craft paint watered down into multiple thin washes (will keep your costs down and allow for some variations in shades). As well as some scorch marks/old blood stains...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Daemonetteboobs said:


> Very slick. I love all the small attentions to detail with the propaganda posters and signs.


Cheers man.



aquatic_foible said:


> that will be a very impressive board when it's done - love the posters, really great idea as it make the scenery feel "lived in". great painting too!
> 
> only suggestion i have is that a few of the posters look too clean...maybe rough them up a bit - burn them / rip them, so they look as damaged as the city, or possibly just weather the paper with a wet tea-bag.
> 
> will be looking forward to seeing the rest of the board take ship! +rep


The posters will get weathered at a later date



Euphrati said:


> Great work on that, I really like the attention to detail with the posters. The use of an old heat sink & fan is priceless as well!
> 
> The *one* thing that seems to jump out at me though is it is almost too clean. There is this desire to see the entire board given a watered down wash. Perhaps it is the camera, but it just looks a tad too clean and lacking the grime that I always think of when invisioning the ruins of an imperial city. You could use just craft paint watered down into multiple thin washes (will keep your costs down and allow for some variations in shades). As well as some scorch marks/old blood stains...


I know what you mean Euph. I had tried to add scorch marks and such but it didnt work lol. Once I get hold of some more pigments (of various colours) i shall be weathering the buildings some more.

Thanks so much for all comments so far folks, it's really encouraging


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Update time happy Heretics. I've started painting my church, REALLY pleased with how this piece is looking so far.




























The small area that is untextured (the bit with the metal hunks - an organ) is going to be a grassy area with some tombstones and graves 

I've added a floor inside the tower so troops can look out the window. 

The posts dotted around the perimiter shall be supports for a razor wire fence once the rest of the building is painted. 

As always folks, your comments are most welcome

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

looking forward to seeing the church finished, and with the organ in place, should look great


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

that church looks incredibly sharp, sir - nicely done :grin: quick question; any plans to throw the odd corpse / skeleton into the ruins? a couple of well placed ones [with a similar sense of humor to the posters] might make for some really fun details...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude this is turning out to be a rocking project and I can't wait to see it finished. Have a bit of rep for doing such a nice job on something I absolutely hate to do (terrain).


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok that church is simply sex on toast. I'll rep you when I can, got to spread the love first. Are the statues part of the kit or are they from somewhere else? I really like the idea of the graves and whatnot. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome job bro, that church looks tight! If I may ask, what are you using to build the terrain on? Thanks again!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> that church looks incredibly sharp, sir - nicely done :grin: quick question; any plans to throw the odd corpse / skeleton into the ruins? a couple of well placed ones [with a similar sense of humor to the posters] might make for some really fun details...


There is an imperial fist corpse on the fuel dump tile, although all you can really see is a leg. But now you mention it, I can think of a few things to do with corpses and such.

One detail that will go in is in the church graveyeard, I plan to paitn up some zombies to put there when the board is on display.



The Wraithlord said:


> Dude this is turning out to be a rocking project and I can't wait to see it finished. Have a bit of rep for doing such a nice job on something I absolutely hate to do (terrain).


Cheers dude, always nice to get comments from you man.



piemaster said:


> Ok that church is simply sex on toast. I'll rep you when I can, got to spread the love first. Are the statues part of the kit or are they from somewhere else? I really like the idea of the graves and whatnot. I look forward to seeing more.


Cheers Pie, the statues are LotR terrain. I've had them floating around for years and decided it was time to put them to use lol.

The church is going to be one of three buildings that have superior detailing and are more like display pieces. The other will be a hospital/quarantine area and the last one is a secret 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Awesome job bro, that church looks tight! If I may ask, what are you using to build the terrain on? Thanks again!


Thanks kindly. For the board itself, I've got 6, 2"x2"x6mm pieces of hardboard. And the buildings themselves are based on 4mm mdf cut to size.

For all the wood, along with a bag of sand for basing and a load of pva glue it came to about 20 pounds. Probably could have gotten the wood a little cheaper but oh well.

On the progress front, there has not really been any lol. I've only had a chance to drybrush the church in the last few days. I have however, ordered my dissection table for the hospital, so once that arrives, I'm hoping it will motivate me to finish the church so I can crack on with the hospital.


Cheers all.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

This is cool. I wish i had a gaming table to make stuff like this for or even a table for that matter lol (when i get a house lol) 

Seriously good job and keep it coming. +rep


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

Very Nice work Nice buildings.
I like th use of the old Computer parts, that gives me a few idea


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice buildings Imm0rtal. I'm guessing you really like that yellow sniper?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

LTP said:


> This is cool. I wish i had a gaming table to make stuff like this for or even a table for that matter lol (when i get a house lol)
> 
> Seriously good job and keep it coming. +rep


Cheers, I'm so glad i'm getting the big room in our new house in september, always wanted a table lol.



nocturnalK said:


> Very Nice work Nice buildings.
> I like th use of the old Computer parts, that gives me a few idea


Thanks a lot. I think the computer parts look very 40k to begin with and mesh very well with the other terrain 



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Very nice buildings Imm0rtal. I'm guessing you really like that yellow sniper?


Every log needs a poster child, and he is mine 

On the update front, my dissection table arrived today, so i need to get the church finished so I can start of the hospital/quarantine area.

Cheers all.


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow really nice!! A long time ago, when cities of death just came out, i also made a board.. but when i moved out of home and on my own i don't have an space to put in together.. hopefully when i move again i can get it out off storage


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

very nice u put my WIP board to shame i realy like what ya doin with some of the stuff


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings Heretics. I return with news from the field. My madness idea of a Game board has spread. I thought to myself, why have one board, when I could have three!

I have brought myself a 6*4 board and sprayed both sides with Plasti-kote stone effect textured paint (much finer than basing with sand) 
I plan on having one side grey for my city terrain and the other a desert board. The third board will be achieved by covering the timber with my citadel gaming mat and various green terrain pieces.

I've began early work on desert tiles. 

my desert board will be an abandoned imperial World that is being fought over by the tau empire (gives me a use for all the tau bits i have that will never be used in an army lol)

Here are some WIP shots:

Abandoned imperial building:





































The white stuff is Das putty which represents the mounds of sand that build up due to the winds. It will also be textured with plasti-kote.

Next up is a crisis graveyard. Here is where a squad of crisis suits made their last stand against the might of the Imperium, as you can see, they didn't do well lol




























Next is a filler tile with an exhaust that leads to a subterranean manufactorum, some palm trees and tau wreckage.

Devilfish wreckage









Crashed drone:









Next up are the ruins of another imperial building. Here lie the remains of a fire warrior and another crisis suit, slain by the imperium.





































Lastly we have a wrecked devilfish, shot down by Cadian Hydras as it transports a squad of fire warriors (their bodies have yet to be added)



















Obviously these pieces are in the very early stages, but so far I'm very pleased with them and think they will look great when they are done. I'd love to hear your thoughts though :grin:


----------



## Kodama (Sep 4, 2010)

Those desert ones look great. The are going to look amazing when you are done.

Out of curiosity, what material are you using for the dunes?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Kodama said:


> Those desert ones look great. The are going to look amazing when you are done.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what material are you using for the dunes?


It's a pre-mixed putty called Das. It sets like greenstuff (though harder and more brittle) and costs about £4 for a Kg. It's only really useful for rough work as it's not fine enough for detail work. It's been perfect for making the dunes though as they will be textured anyway.


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome.. i can get some good inspiration for my own city scape in your tread...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice terrain even if it is in its early stages. You seem to have abundant tallent.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow I like that a lot Reaper. One thing I do think is needed however is for more small areas of sand dunes to be laid down here and there as they are only building up where objects are placed. Not big dunes or anything but some small, gentle ones to help complete the illusion.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

outstanding + rep for you


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

First of al WOW
Second of all WOW
And Thirdly WOW.........


Love the posters it really gives the buildings that 40k edge thats normally missing from most pieces. 

The lay out of them also rock as well and can't wait to see the finished results. 

Would love to know how you done the posters, Or even better a tutorial? 


Oh max rep by the way will be given.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Fireflies said:


> Awesome.. i can get some good inspiration for my own city scape in your tread...





shaantitus said:


> Nice terrain even if it is in its early stages. You seem to have abundant tallent.





5tonsledge said:


> outstanding + rep for you


Thanks a lot guys, much appreciated :biggrin:



The Wraithlord said:


> Wow I like that a lot Reaper. One thing I do think is needed however is for more small areas of sand dunes to be laid down here and there as they are only building up where objects are placed. Not big dunes or anything but some small, gentle ones to help complete the illusion.


I know what you mean Wraith, I've still to add smalled dunes where various fire warriors and guardsmen have fallen as well as random ones on their own.



CaptainLoken said:


> First of al WOW
> Second of all WOW
> And Thirdly WOW.........
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot :grin: The posters I printed using a sheet I made, as said earlier in the thread PM me if you would like a copy. 

Glad you all like it so far folks!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yo folks, done some more work on the desert pieces today. I've added random dunes to give it a more natural feel as well as some more details. 
































































I've also started another desert tile, a long abandoned tank factory:





































Hope you enjoyed this instalment folks, please feel free to leave some comments.

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

woah...just woah, + rep for you sir


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

the track marks in the sand are a wonderful touch, sir! can't wait to see the final painted product. you've left me itching with the desire to make some terrain of my own... :grin:


----------



## bane-of-banes (Sep 9, 2010)

looks awesome, especially with the flyers, posters and what not :biggrin: keep it up!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

You, make me cheap buildings now! need for my game board how much?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Fantasic job, cant wait to see more


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Wonderful scenery! Full of character. Has the feeling of being 'lived-in'. I would love to do an animation with this set!

Very cool!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

As everyone else has said, this is just awesome. I can`t wait to see how the sand turns out! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Kickass work, wish I had the space for scenery. Definatly +rep. This has probably aready been asked but were did you get the propaganda posters, did you make them youself?


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hey Immortal did you ever get this finished?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

vulcan539 said:


> Hey Immortal did you ever get this finished?


Not as of yet. I'm still working on it slowly. But it's on the back burner at the moment. I need to use my airbrush later in the week so I'll try get some more work on the city buildings done then.

I have finished a tile of the desert also, but because I've been busy with other projects I've neglected this log (and most of my logs to be honest)

But I'm determined to update all of them soon!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> But I'm determined to update all of them soon!


Good to see. I really want to see all this stuff painted up.:victory:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Is helmet for the sniper from the valk? The propaganda posters are a great touch.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you build these so that they could fit together and be rearranged into any sort of battlefield?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Good to see. I really want to see all this stuff painted up.:victory:


Glas I saw this, I've got my airbrush out right now and had totally forgotten about the city lol. 



locustgate said:


> Is helmet for the sniper from the valk? The propaganda posters are a great touch.


It's a head from an independent company called pig iron :grin:



DrinCalhar said:


> Did you build these so that they could fit together and be rearranged into any sort of battlefield?


They don't fit together tile by tile, but there were originally built to fit a changeable layout where the lip around the building would serve as a pavement.

Now that I remember, I'll work on these bad boys today


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I really like all the dead tau in the ruins... really cool work.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey yall. Got a little update for ya. 

Had my camera out so decided to snap a couple pictures of the first desert piece:



















I am making progress on the rest, but at a snail pace. Sometime soon i need to dedicate a weekend to getting them done :grin:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yes mate thats excellent +rep me thinks


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy shit, man. That's awesome...

+rep?


----------

